# What Kind Of Flower Is This?



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I was hiking this afternoon with my daughter Brooke. We had gone over the top of Kennesaw Mountain and were heading down the backside of the mountain when I chanced upon this flower growing in a cluster in the middle of a rock seep. While there were many of them growing on the mountain, this one caught my eye and I took a bunch of pictures. It is beautiful but I know next to nothing about flowers so I was hoping one of our eagle-eyed Outbackers could tell me what this is. Is it an Iris?

Thanks,

Reverie


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Don't know, but it is beautiful.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

No clue but it is a nice picture

Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Reverie,

I wish I could help with what it _is_ but it's not a wildflower familiar to the northern climes. I _can_ tell you, tho', that it _is not_ an iris.

Very nice photo - what a beautiful blue!....with such delicate yellow!! How small a flower is this?


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Up here we plant them in our flowerbeds, and call them Spiderwort. I can't begin to spell the latin name correctly, but sounds like 'trandesdia' or similar. Their leaf is similar to an iris, but the bloom is nothing like it, and they spread fairly quickly up here, not invasive, but if neglected, I imagine they could be. If you google Spiderwort, I'm sure you'll get plenty of info. 
TTFN
Ember


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

ember said:


> Up here we plant them in our flowerbeds, and call them Spiderwort. I can't begin to spell the latin name correctly, but sounds like 'trandesdia' or similar. Their leaf is similar to an iris, but the bloom is nothing like it, and they spread fairly quickly up here, not invasive, but if neglected, I imagine they could be. If you google Spiderwort, I'm sure you'll get plenty of info.
> TTFN
> Ember


I believe we have a winner! Nice job ember!

Spiderwort


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

You're welcome Dawn,
I'm not so good with the 'puter, but I do know flowers!! (that's my job!!) Thanks for putting on a link!!








TTFN
Ember

PS kind of a nasty name for such a beautiful flower!!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I do believe you are right. I couldn't find it listed in my "Flowers of Georgia" search but once you put a name to it I discovered other examples, some photos taken from the banks of the Chattahoochee River about ten miles away. I have other shots of it as well.

Thank you for putting a name with a "face".

Reverie


----------



## jbwcamp (Jun 24, 2004)

ember said:


> Up here we plant them in our flowerbeds, and call them Spiderwort. I can't begin to spell the latin name correctly, but sounds like 'trandesdia' or similar. Their leaf is similar to an iris, but the bloom is nothing like it, and they spread fairly quickly up here, not invasive, but if neglected, I imagine they could be. If you google Spiderwort, I'm sure you'll get plenty of info.
> TTFN
> Ember


These also grow wild around here, but I never knew what they where thanks for the name.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Glad you put a name to the plant, Ember!! I was looking in wildflower books, GA mountain magazines (found something close, but not quite). Glad to know what it is and that it can be cultivated, as it is gorgeous. Thanks for sharing the pic with us, Nick!! It's amazing what we find growing wild in the mountains, isn't it? For instance, all these trees I thought were just "dead trees" in my yard?? They turned out to be wild dogwoods............full of pollen, and the wind blows constantly.......ACHOOOOOOOOOO!!!!







Anybody want some mighty fine specimens?? They're yours for the taking!!








Darlene


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

This strange blue flower grows in high altitude and is quite rare. The monks in Tibet use it for rituals and if it is dried and made into a powder then added to hot water to make a tea (DON'T drink it) then, when breathed in deeply the steam off the tea can cause a mild mind-altering state resulting in paranoia and unusual visual experience. For more information, refer to the film Batman Begins.

Thought you should know.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

BigBadBrain said:


> This strange blue flower grows in high altitude and is quite rare. The monks in Tibet use it for rituals and if it is dried and made into a powder then added to hot water to make a tea (DON'T drink it) then, when breathed in deeply the steam off the tea can cause a mild mind-altering state resulting in paranoia and unusual visual experience. For more information, refer to the film Batman Begins.
> 
> Thought you should know.


I haven't signed up for anything for the Ontario Rally potluck yet, perhaps Spiderwort steam, would be an idea!! THAT would put a new twist on a rally now wouldn't it??? 
I don't do Batman, but suspect that is either fiction, or a different species as there are many species in the genus. The spiderwort in this photo is 'tradescantia virginiana' which is native to North America.


----------

